# New AVR on a budget



## jcook (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm wanting to replace my old Onkyo SR505 with something to better drive my 4ohm KEF 102/2 mains and better handle HDMI connections. Budget is like, nil. Trying to keep it under $300 if possible. I'm currently looking at a refurb NR1403 from a4less. 

Vizio 47"
KEF 102/2 mains
KEF 100c center 
12" homebrew sub 
Cheap LG BD player

and that's pretty much it at the moment. I am leaning toward the 1403 for it's 2.1 preout section. That would allow me to drive the 4ohm kef mains bi-amped from my knoll 12ch power amp, at least until I can afford a more powerful amplifier for those. The Marantz would only have to power the center. Sound reasonable? Alternatively, I have been looking to Ebay as well. I could pick up an Onkyo 705 w full 7.1 preout section for about the same price. Worried about HDMI controller issues there, though. Anything else I should be looking for on my limited budget? I'm fine with refurbed, and even used if it's a much better option. Listening area is 20' X 17', with the AV gear on the forward 17' wall. Usage is about 50/50 2ch music and 3.1ch HT. No interest in a full 5.1 / 7.1 at the moment. That may come later with a downstairs HT room. Hope I have provided enough info!


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Sorry didn't see your already looking on a4l so I took my comment off.


----------



## jcook (Feb 14, 2015)

Right, no problem. The NR1403 seems like the most bang for the buck for me in the entry level price range. I mean, that's just dirt cheap. I see the only other option as an older used Denon / Marantz or Onkyo if I want to use an external amp with the 4 Ohm mains. I considered trying to sell some stuff or otherwise come up with a bit extra and go with a pre, like Outlaw 975 or UMC200, but both of those units have their cons. Besides, it was enough to convince the wife to let me have the money for the refurb 1403. I believe I'll just pull the trigger on that monday unless something irresistible pops up on Ebay or forum classifieds before then.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Well if your looking on eBay check out onkyo tx Sr805


----------



## jcook (Feb 14, 2015)

I have certainly gone back and forth between the sr705/805 and the NR1403. The only thing that makes me wary with the Onkyo is the frequency of HDMI board failures.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Check out nr626 lots of receiver for the money


----------



## jcook (Feb 14, 2015)

I like the nr626, but I am wanting at least a 2.1 preout section so I can play with some amps. Full preouts would be even better, but I can live without it for the time being.


----------



## jreb14 (Feb 18, 2015)

Zone 2 has pre out to play with two channel. I do not know of anything that can match at the price point out there.


----------



## jcook (Feb 14, 2015)

Point taken. It is indeed a well equipped AVR. Honestly most of those features I do not need and would not use, and unfortunately the one feature I really want is missing. I do not need any networking capability, as I'd rather use HTPC / Roku for streaming, and do not own or plan to own any apple products. I have always been fairly happy with my Onkyo, though.


----------



## DolphinAV (Dec 29, 2013)

Yahama Rx 675


----------



## jcook (Feb 14, 2015)

Thanks. Another great looking AVR at the price point, with plenty of features I don't need and lacking the few things I do need. MultiEQ XT and at least 2.1 preouts. 

I went ahead and jumped on the NR1403. It's basic feature set includes just about everything that I need, without a bunch of fluff that I don't have use for. I will likely use it a couple years and eventually go with proper separates. 

Thanks! 
J


----------



## creimes (Feb 18, 2015)

I was gonna recommend the Emotiva Fusion 8100, just got one for a buddy from their secret sale(B-Stock) item for $369, had to pay more to get it into Canada but it's a nice receiver for the money, handles 4ohm no problem as well.

Chad


----------



## jcook (Feb 14, 2015)

Don't believe I have looked at that one. I'll check it out, thanks!


----------

